# Surviving a Ninja attack



## fist of fury (Aug 16, 2002)

http://nebol.dyndns.org/flash/ninja_attack.swf


----------



## Danny (Aug 17, 2002)

Hehe! :rofl:


----------



## tonbo (Aug 17, 2002)

Too good!!

:rofl: 

Peace--


----------



## Kirk (Aug 19, 2002)

ROFLMAO!! That was too good.


----------



## tunetigress (Aug 20, 2002)

Very silly, but, I'm still smiling! LOL!:rofl:


----------



## shape_square (Aug 25, 2002)

i WAS Attacked by a ninja once and luckily, due to my superior gripping capabilities and my having seen this video  i survived admidst crushing his heart and eatting his children cause im the best ever.  There's nobody that can beat me



*<< MOD NOTE: Please don't abuse the smilies >>*


----------



## shape_square (Aug 25, 2002)

>> EDITED <<



_*<< MOD NOTE: Racial comments will not be 
tolerated here >> * _


----------



## RyuShiKan (Aug 25, 2002)

Well shape_square you are obviously a racist nut case that got a good grip by "rubbing one out" everyday..................
You are definitely more than 2 shacks..............you are a full on "wank".

I have some African-American friends that would love to meet you.


----------

